# jSalud's progress log



## jSalud (Aug 16, 2014)

I have been out of the game for a little over a year or so and realized it is time to get back into shape before it is too late. After seeing a few familiar names on here from 'Ology I decided that this is the new home. The purpose of this thread is to keep my motivation up and hold myself accountable. Critques and suggestions are always welcomed. Here goes nothing:

25 y/o
6'0 
225 lbs @18-20% bf (rough estimate)

Lifts: 
Bench: 265 lbsx1
Deadlift: 475 lbsx1
Squat: 365 lbsx1

Cycle History:
1. Test E 500mg/week x12 weeks
2. Test E 500mg/week x12 weeks
3. Test E 500mg/week x18 weeks and Deca 600mg/week x16 weeks
Currently not on cycle and have been for at least a year. 

Goal is to shed some body fat and get into as good shape or better than before I had my kids. Going to start a cut along with a cycle of Test Prop and Tren A in the coming week or so. Curious to see how it will all pan out.


----------



## jSalud (Aug 16, 2014)

Progress pics from before I fell off the wagon. Sitting at 230ish on left photo and 245 or so on the pic on the right.


----------



## Marly27 (Aug 16, 2014)

hey bro, looking forward to seeing you get at it.  Make sure you get your diet dialed in before starting anything.  I think that trens effects on fat burning are greatly over exaggerated.  Not to say it doesn't have this effect, but I personally see that it does more in the form of nutrient partitioning vs actual fat burning.  The magic with tren is that w/ *disciplined* diet and training it is easy to put on some quality strength/lbm while shedding fat.


----------



## jSalud (Aug 17, 2014)

Marly27 said:


> hey bro, looking forward to seeing you get at it.  Make sure you get your diet dialed in before starting anything.  I think that trens effects on fat burning are greatly over exaggerated.  Not to say it doesn't have this effect, but I personally see that it does more in the form of nutrient partitioning vs actual fat burning.  The magic with tren is that w/ *disciplined* diet and training it is easy to put on some quality strength/lbm while shedding fat.



Agreed on dialing in diet. Can't neglect that one bit. Ive been slowly cutting down for the past couple weeks and will get all the ducks in a row beginning on Monday. I just hope that my lifts do not suffer too much with a greater kcal deficit. Last time I cut weight my strenght suffered quite a bit but I did this while I was NOT on cycle.


----------



## Marly27 (Aug 17, 2014)

jSalud said:


> Agreed on dialing in diet. Can't neglect that one bit. Ive been slowly cutting down for the past couple weeks and will get all the ducks in a row beginning on Monday. I just hope that my lifts do not suffer too much with a greater kcal deficit. Last time I cut weight my strenght suffered quite a bit but I did this while I was NOT on cycle.



You're going to be on tren. I wouldn't worried about losing any strength lol.


----------



## jSalud (Aug 20, 2014)

Marly27 said:


> You're going to be on tren. I wouldn't worried about losing any strength lol.



I sure hope so. I hate losing strength more than I hate losing mass. Makes me feel useless.


----------



## jSalud (Aug 20, 2014)

Weighed in today at 221lbs first thing in te morning. I have been on a carb cycling diet for the past week or two and it seems to be working. 300g of carbs on Chest, Back, and Leg days and less than 100g on the other 4 days. Those low carb days will be the death of me! 

Slight delay on getting my gear so the fun part will have to wait til next week. Going to use the extra time to really dial in my diet.


----------



## MANBEARPIG (Aug 21, 2014)

Enjoy the carbs on your high carb day. They will keep you sane


----------



## jSalud (Aug 21, 2014)

MANBEARPIG said:


> Enjoy the carbs on your high carb day. They will keep you sane



Amen to that!


----------



## jSalud (Aug 23, 2014)

Finally got a hold of my 'supplies.' Did first pin today 75mg Tren A and 75mg Test Prop. Goin. To follow an EOD pin schedule for now and hope it goes well. I was planning to do 50mg prop but I was nervous and accidentally drew 75! Whoops. 

Should I start adex today or at the end of the week? Also Caber is ordered and I hope to get it in the next week or so.


----------



## jSalud (Aug 24, 2014)

I know that it is all in my head but my run this morning seemed harder after the first pin lol. I think I'm overthinking this cycle already not knowing what to expect.


----------



## jSalud (Aug 24, 2014)

I screwed up today and forgot  my lunch at home! Had to resort to ceasar salad, piece of Popeye's chicken, pizza, and salami at work. Guess today is my first cheat day since starting this log. 

Second pin is due in a few hours or so. Curious to see if any sides will start to show themselves. Def short of breath today not sure if it is from the Tren or something else but it has been there. My mile run today went from 7:30 to 9:50! If this is how it is going to be I might pick up some Albuterol or Clen this coming paycheck.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 24, 2014)

jSalud said:


> I screwed up today and forgot  my lunch at home! Had to resort to ceasar salad, piece of Popeye's chicken, pizza, and salami at work. Guess today is my first cheat day since starting this log.
> 
> Second pin is due in a few hours or so. Curious to see if any sides will start to show themselves. Def short of breath today not sure if it is from the Tren or something else but it has been there. My mile run today went from 7:30 to 9:50! If this is how it is going to be I might pick up some Albuterol or Clen this coming paycheck.



I tried running low dose clen for several days to help with the breathing issue associated with tren. It didn't do jack for me besides give me the clen cramps lol. Good luck J man


----------



## jSalud (Aug 24, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I tried running low dose clen for several days to help with the breathing issue associated with tren. It didn't do jack for me besides give me the clen cramps lol. Good luck J man



Gah! Guess ill have to push through it. Had to wrestle a deranged patient tonight in the ER who went berserk and I def got winded a hell ofg a lot quicker. I think I  might still give the Clen a shot, it is free to dream lol.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 24, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I tried running low dose clen for several days to help with the breathing issue associated with tren. It didn't do jack for me besides give me the clen cramps lol. Good luck J man



Ephedrine is better for that imo


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 24, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ephedrine is better for that imo



I went with bronkaid after that and worked better. Maybe I was expecting too much idk but I thought it would've helped more.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 24, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I went with bronkaid after that and worked better. Maybe I was expecting too much idk but I thought it would've helped more.



Yeah I am surprised it didn't actually. I just know that If I want to breathe easier I would use bronkaid over clen any day. F those clen sides


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 24, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah I am surprised it didn't actually. I just know that If I want to breathe easier I would use bronkaid over clen any day. F those clen sides


I'm with you on that. Clen is the one thing that i cant tolerate.


----------



## jSalud (Aug 25, 2014)

Hmm i do have a stockpile of Bronkaid in my gym bag! Ill try that before I try Clen. How much ED do you fellas take to have it help?


----------



## jSalud (Aug 26, 2014)

Weighed in at 221 4 days ago and just woke up to a weight of 227lbs. Look excatly the same but with a few extra pounds! Gah this was supposed to be a cut lol.
I dont think I can cut my cals anymore, I am already at ~2300 carb cycling. Looks like ill have to power through some cardio soon. It will be hell because the Bronkaid did not help much!


----------



## jSalud (Aug 26, 2014)

Worked up to 485 today on deadlift today. Going to attempt 500 next week. Loving this ride so far.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 1, 2014)

Woke up to a weight of 225.5 lbs today. Going to get a quick workout in before the night shift and see where my strength is at today. Sleep has been erratic the past few days! Combination of Prami and Unisom has me sleeping really well for about 2-4 hours then I am wide awake! Had to force myself to go back to sleep and it took me about an hour or so to finally get back to bed. I finally figured out how to upload pics and will post some pics for the log.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 2, 2014)

It's almost embarrassing to post these but these are my pics at the start of the cycle. As you guys can see I have gained quite a bit of BF since my last cycle. Anyone care to guesstimate my bf%? I'm thinkin 20%ish.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 3, 2014)

jSalud said:


> Hmm i do have a stockpile of Bronkaid in my gym bag! Ill try that before I try Clen. How much ED do you fellas take to have it help?



I think lupi wrote a good sticky on ephedrine you should read.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 3, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think lupi wrote a good sticky on ephedrine you should read.



I think I browsed through it once. I'll give it another read ASAP. Gotta get inshape for Vegas!


----------



## jSalud (Sep 3, 2014)

Holy Tren-somnia! Not more than an hour of sleep last night! That is even after I took 1 Unisom which usually knocks me out cold. 

Gonna skip my pre-workout today and see if that has an impact on my sleep tonight. Any suggestions? I've tried melatonin and valerian root before and that didn't work even when I was off cycle.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 3, 2014)

Just something you're gonna have to deal with regarding trensomnia. For me it tapered away after a couple weeks. Maybe try cutting back your dose a bit, what's it at now?


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 3, 2014)

jSalud said:


> Holy Tren-somnia! Not more than an hour of sleep last night! That is even after I took 1 Unisom which usually knocks me out cold.
> 
> Gonna skip my pre-workout today and see if that has an impact on my sleep tonight. Any suggestions? I've tried melatonin and valerian root before and that didn't work even when I was off cycle.



Try pinning tren ed, it will give you more stable blood levels and reduce sides. If that doesn't work either just deal with it or as doc said lower your dose a bit


----------



## jSalud (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm doing 100mg Tren and 50mg test EOD. I'll tr to break it down to 50mg Tren and 25 test and see how it goes. Don't want to lower dose if I can power through it, the strength gains have been nice. Got 5 plates on y deadlift for the first time yesterday after watching Benedickt Magnusson haha. I wanted to ask my brother to record it but he got distracted trying to talk to some girls.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 3, 2014)

When do you guys perform bloodwork during short ester cycles? Can't skip out on that haha. Week 3 a safe bet? Used to taking tem week 6 on longer esters.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 5, 2014)

Haven't switched to ED pins yet because I had a leak in one of my test p vials and pre Drew a few syringes. However, I cut out all stims and the insomnia went away. Going to try to reintroduce ephedrine/caffiene early during the day and see if it will work. 

The sweating on the other hand has been off the charts! Just a simple walk up an incline had me soaking through my button up. My wife just looks at me and laughs lol. Gonna blame it on some new thermogenic when I get to work. Strength has been steadily increasing but I noticed the most in muscular stamina. The moment I enter the gym time just flies. I don't even realize it's been 2 hours unless the wife calls me to pick up food for the kids. Loving it so far.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 9, 2014)

Beginning week 3 now I believe. Strength is def up. My bench was only 265lbs x 1 at the beginning of the cycle and it is now up to 275lbs x 5. I am hoping to break into the 300's in a couple weeks. Feeling amazing so far other than random nights of insomnia, not every night thank god but it is annoying when it happens. The gains are worth a few nights here and there of lost sleep haha.


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 9, 2014)

great log so far, hope you smash 300 lbs. bench in the face, sooner than later


----------



## jSalud (Sep 9, 2014)

lafdigs said:


> great log so far, hope you smash 300 lbs. bench in the face, sooner than later



Thanks man! Hoping it will happen in the next couple weeks.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 9, 2014)

Today is my RE-FEED day! **** yes! Going to add carbs to every meal today and love every single ****ING bite! Tried the Keto deal over the past 4 days and it is amazing for my goals but it was hard as hell! 

Going to eat like a King for breakfast:
1 Cup of garlic fried rice
5 Whole Eggs
4 Slices of Bacon

It is going to be a good day! At least for my belly it is.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2014)

jSalud said:


> Progress pics from before I fell off the wagon. Sitting at 230ish on left photo and 245 or so on the pic on the right.


you look good but for god sake clean that damn room once in a while lol


----------



## jSalud (Sep 11, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> you look good but for god sake clean that damn room once in a while lol



Haha I'll relay the message to the wife. That's her job last in checked. Now let's hope she doesn't stumble on this thread lol.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 11, 2014)

Beginning of week 4 progress pics. Weight is still holding at 225-226lbs. 






I'm running at about 2,000 cals but my weight is staying constant. It is getting frustrating.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 12, 2014)

So close to squatting 405 today on my own. Had to use a spotter to help me lock it out. Hit 395 for 1 and felt good doing it, I am hoping to get to 405 by next week.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 12, 2014)

jSalud said:


> So close to squatting 405 today on my own. Had to use a spotter to help me lock it out. Hit 395 for 1 and felt good doing it, I am hoping to get to 405 by next week.



You don't want to keep making max effort attempts week after week. You gotta give it time. 

Next week do some rep work. Then the next week Hit something moderately heavy for sets of 3 to 5. The week 3 go for the 405 again. 

Too.much max effort work will actually cause you to go backwards.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 13, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> You don't want to keep making max effort attempts week after week. You gotta give it time.
> 
> Next week do some rep work. Then the next week Hit something moderately heavy for sets of 3 to 5. The week 3 go for the 405 again.
> 
> Too.much max effort work will actually cause you to go backwards.



How does 225 for reps sound on the coming week then 315 for 6-8 on the following? On the 3rd week I can try for a max again? 

How many lifts can I max out on max effort week? Would I be ok to max bench, squat, and deadlift all in one week?

I appreciate your advice POB. I am very new at training like a powerlifter.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 13, 2014)

jSalud said:


> How does 225 for reps sound on the coming week then 315 for 6-8 on the following? On the 3rd week I can try for a max again?
> 
> How many lifts can I max out on max effort week? Would I be ok to max bench, squat, and deadlift all in one week?
> 
> I appreciate your advice POB. I am very new at training like a powerlifter.



Using 405 as a training max:

Week 1 for reps do 70% of 3 sets of 8

Week 2 do 5 sets of 5 at 80%

Week 3 do 4 sets of 3 at 87%

Week 4 squat 405.

Ramp up properly too
135 x 5, 5
225 x 3, 3
275 x 2
315 x 1
355 x 1
380 x 1 (optional if you don't like big jumps it weight. I know I dont)
405 x 1

Always give yourself time between hitting prs. You can always post a vid of the lift for us to check out the technique too.

As for maxing out all week. It's doable. I just don't like it.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 13, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Using 405 as a training max:
> 
> Week 1 for reps do 70% of 3 sets of 8
> 
> ...



That sounds more than doable. Thank you for laying it out for me man! I appreciate it. I'll try and get someone to record my max effort lift. The more constructive criticism I get the better. 

Also I am safe to assume that there is only one tempo? Fast as possible?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 13, 2014)

jSalud said:


> That sounds more than doable. Thank you for laying it out for me man! I appreciate it. I'll try and get someone to record my max effort lift. The more constructive criticism I get the better.
> 
> Also I am safe to assume that there is only one tempo? Fast as possible?



I am not really sure what you mean. 70% would not be used for a "speed day". But you should apply as much force to 135 and 405.

If you mean rest between sets take your time. A few minutes is usually enough


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 13, 2014)

by tempo are you referring to keeping the wieght moving fast at all times(for the most part), as opposed to slowing down the weight, and or using pause reps vs, touch and go?


----------



## jSalud (Sep 18, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Using 405 as a training max:
> 
> Week 1 for reps do 70% of 3 sets of 8
> 
> ...


Halfway through the 70% week as of today. It is a challenge keeping the weight lower than I am used to. I have been trying to max out every week for sometime and the different pace threw me off for a bit. Can't wait to try for a new PR though. Thank you again for the advice POB.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 18, 2014)

lafdigs said:


> by tempo are you referring to keeping the wieght moving fast at all times(for the most part), as opposed to slowing down the weight, and or using pause reps vs, touch and go?



Weight moving fast at all times. I am used to slowing down the eccentric portion of the lift for more TUT but as the weight goes up the less I want to do that! haha


----------



## jSalud (Sep 18, 2014)

Been offline for about a week now. Weighed in at 223 today and keeping up with a Keto diet so far. Until i went Keto the weight stayed stagnant at 225ish. Cannot wait to lose more bf% and gain more str. Great cycle so far other than the night sweats and random bouts of insomnia here and there.


----------



## Gt500face (Sep 18, 2014)

Looking good man. Keep up the good work


----------



## jSalud (Sep 23, 2014)

Following PoB's outline for me when ramping up for a max lift and it has been doing great so far. My weight has dropped to 221 but not a single ounce of strength lost! I have a feeling most of my future cycles will involve Tren to some degree. Insomnia is nearly gone except for a random bout when I switch my sleep schedule from school at 7am to working nights for 12 hours on the weekends. I will do what I can to post progress pics by the end of the week. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 24, 2014)

Got results of blood work. 

My AST and ALT are both through the roof! AST:103 (range 10-40) ALT: 327 (range 9-46) along with my Eosonophils: 885 (range 15-500). My FSH and LH are low as to be expected and total test is 1200 (250-1100 range) on approx 150mg of test a week. As for e2: 31 (range should be less than 39) at .5 aDex EOD. So far the cycle is going great but I am getting close to finishing. The str gains have been so nice it will be hard to come off! 

Although the Eosonophils are high I think that is from having a slight cold from my kids.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh I also upped the Tren to 150mg EOD from 100mg EOD. Sleep last night was rough but I noticed that I usually get insomnia after each time I up the dose. Luckily for me I have the next 2 weeks off work!


----------



## snake (Sep 24, 2014)

jSalud said:


> Oh I also upped the Tren to 150mg EOD from 100mg EOD. Sleep last night was rough but I noticed that I usually get insomnia after each time I up the dose. Luckily for me I have the next 2 weeks off work!



Did you have sleep issues before the Tren? I thought about doing a low dose as you did but my sleep sucks now as it is.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 24, 2014)

snake said:


> Did you have sleep issues before the Tren? I thought about doing a low dose as you did but my sleep sucks now as it is.



Ive had issues with sleep in the past year. Working nights and college during the week has made my sleep pretty bad.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 25, 2014)

Hit 315lbs on my squat for 5 sets of 4 today and it felt pretty good. Went on to rep out 225 for 5 sets of 10.


----------



## snake (Sep 26, 2014)

jSalud said:


> Hit 315lbs on my squat for 5 sets of 4 today and it felt pretty good. Went on to rep out 225 for 5 sets of 10.



No better feeling than loading another plate. Nice job!


----------



## jSalud (Sep 26, 2014)

snake said:


> No better feeling than loading another plate. Nice job!



Thank you sir! Im curious to see if lifting similar to a powerlifter can still produce bf% losses with a decent diet. So you decide to hop on the Tren yet?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 26, 2014)

jSalud said:


> Thank you sir! Im curious to see if lifting similar to a powerlifter can still produce bf% losses with a decent diet. So you decide to hop on the Tren yet?



Of course it can. I am down 25 pounds in 3 months with no cardio and minimal diet change. Essentially just limited servings. I still eat out my beloved poptarts.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 30, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Of course it can. I am down 25 pounds in 3 months with no cardio and minimal diet change. Essentially just limited servings. I still eat out my beloved poptarts.



Glad to hear that man. I've been following the progression for weight you wrote out for me and it is harder than I thought it would be.  I love it but it's been kicking my ass. Elbow started to bother me after yesterday's bench @275lbsx4 reps and again today after deadlifts.  Considering buying some wraps for them. 

So far my weight has only been down 3 pounds but I can see visible fat loss. Strength is awesome even with reduced cals. The past 2 days however my die has been shit! It was my sons birthday followed by a dad's night out with some old friends.  Back on track now but man I regretted the deviation from the plan the next day.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 30, 2014)

jSalud said:


> Glad to hear that man. I've been following the progression for weight you wrote out for me and it is harder than I thought it would be.  I love it but it's been kicking my ass. Elbow started to bother me after yesterday's bench @275lbsx4 reps and again today after deadlifts.  Considering buying some wraps for them.
> 
> So far my weight has only been down 3 pounds but I can see visible fat loss. Strength is awesome even with reduced cals. The past 2 days however my die has been shit! It was my sons birthday followed by a dad's night out with some old friends.  Back on track now but man I regretted the deviation from the plan the next day.



Couple days of shit eating are nothing to sweat. Just get back on track.

And yeah expect to recomp like a mother ****er 

If the volume is getting to be too much then knock a rep off the work sets or maybe cut some of the accessory work. Recovery is the name of the game here as you are quickly finding out.

Get yourself some voodoo floss from mobility wod or spud Inc I think makes a version. If it's something like tennis elbow that will cure you in 3 minutes flat.

But what's more likely is the elbow pain is stemming from your shoulder.  Most often this comes from squatting. Use a thumb less grip while squatting and also have someone behind you when you squat to make sure the bar is dead center on your spine. Being off by only a small amount will put a lot of stress on one shoulder and pinch the nerve that runs to the elbow. 

Also a great recovery tool is a car buffer. Dead serious. 6 inch disc. If you don't believe me yewtewb it. I do this daily and pre workout. Miracle tool.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 30, 2014)

And you get shiny shoulders - I'm here every Monday folks!


----------



## jSalud (Sep 30, 2014)

Weighed in at 224 today after a super high carb day yesterday. 

Progress pic for the week:


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 30, 2014)

Waist is def tighter compared to post one which was august 16th. Maybe it's just the lighting or something but you look a little flat. At least the chest does. Thinking you might bump your carbs a bit to keep filled out?


----------



## jSalud (Oct 2, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Couple days of shit eating are nothing to sweat. Just get back on track.
> 
> And yeah expect to recomp like a mother ****er
> 
> ...


Ordered some Voodoo Floss today! The elbow has been a constant issue with me since highschool. I have oplayed tennis since I was 5 and the elbow flares up every now and then. I cant wait to try the Voodoo Floss. 

Got any tips to prevent lower back pain/pumps after higher rep squats? I noticed it happening when the reps get over 10 on speed days.


----------



## jSalud (Oct 2, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Waist is def tighter compared to post one which was august 16th. Maybe it's just the lighting or something but you look a little flat. At least the chest does. Thinking you might bump your carbs a bit to keep filled out?



I have been a bit flat lately. I think that I havent been able to drink as much water combined with the lower than usual carbs. If you twist my arm I guess I can add more carbs in! haha

Weighed in at 224 today. Going to see how the squat sesh goes after class today.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 3, 2014)

jSalud said:


> Ordered some Voodoo Floss today! The elbow has been a constant issue with me since highschool. I have oplayed tennis since I was 5 and the elbow flares up every now and then. I cant wait to try the Voodoo Floss.
> 
> Got any tips to prevent lower back pain/pumps after higher rep squats? I noticed it happening when the reps get over 10 on speed days.


Your speed day should be doubles and triples not sets of 10. So let's call that a rep day.

Your glutes get a pump and that in turn pulls on and tightens the low back. So get after the glutes. Stretch them before you train. Roll them on a foam roller. Focus on the upper outer quadrant. Use a lacrosse ball on them to really dig in and smash the muscle. Between sets lay down on the lacrosse ball some more.


----------



## jSalud (Oct 4, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your speed day should be doubles and triples not sets of 10. So let's call that a rep day.
> 
> Your glutes get a pump and that in turn pulls on and tightens the low back. So get after the glutes. Stretch them before you train. Roll them on a foam roller. Focus on the upper outer quadrant. Use a lacrosse ball on them to really dig in and smash the muscle. Between sets lay down on the lacrosse ball some more.



Gotcha! Sorry, I am still pretty new in the world of Powerlifting. Tried a speed day today 265 for 3 sets of 3 on my bench. Worked pretty well and ended it with a few paused reps to finish it up.


----------



## jSalud (Oct 7, 2014)

Weighed in today at 219lbs. Although I am getting leaner I noticed a slight drop in strength. I failed to hit 505 on my deadlift yesterday, which I was able to hit a few weeks back. Maybe it was just a bad day but I have a feeling that I have cut a little too much calories. Time to add more carbs to my life.


----------



## jSalud (Oct 10, 2014)

Hit 315 on my bench yeäerday for 1! Finally hit that goal! Only goal left for the cycle is to hit 405 on my squat! Thank you POB for helping me out with that progression on increasing weight.


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice work.


----------



## snake (Oct 10, 2014)

Hay congrads on that milestone. 8 plates on the squat will fall. Nothing like squatting!


----------



## jSalud (Oct 12, 2014)

snake said:


> Hay congrads on that milestone. 8 plates on the squat will fall. Nothing like squatting!



Thanks man! This has been a very productive cycle so far. Tren is an amazing compound! Unfortunately I am going to have to cut this cycle a couple weeks short, I ****ed up and broke my last vial of Tren. Nonetheless i  more than happy with the strength gains and bf loss on this run. Now I gotta get me a se of abs like you Snake!
Progress pic so far at 7 1/2 weeks:


----------

